# Hoyt Excel vs. Hoyt Excel Formula



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

What can you guys tell me about the new Hoyt Excel Formula risers as opposed to the slightly less expensive earlier Excel riser. This will be my first Olympic style bow and the difference in price is not the problem. I just want to know what people think about the new Hoyt system and whether I should stick to the older system that is compatible with the "old" system or go for the new Formula set up. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Artist (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Bill, I'm not going to be any help but, I just ordered the Formula Excel mainly because, the shop suggested it. It's a 25" riser verses the 23" Excel and it would be a better fit for me. This will be my first recurve also and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bill - 

The following is just my opinion, so take is as such.

The advantage of the formula Excel is that is 25", or 2" longer than the longest regular Excel. 

The disadvantage is the formula coupling system. That's because, at least for the time being, it marries you to Hoyt. In ILF terms, that's not a good thing. For a new shooter, the Korean companies produce entry level limbs comparable to Hoyt's entry level stuff, but at haft the price. Going to intermediate or higher end stuff, I think the Korean companies (Samick, KAP, any my favorite W&W) just have a record of producing better limbs, at least in recent years. I've shot both the RX rigs, most of the older Hoyt limbs and a fair number of the Korean stuff, so I'm basing that on my experience, coupled with experiences of other shooters I trust. That doesn't mean it's "bad", or won't shoot well, because it does, it's just limiting and takes away one of the major benefits of the ILF system.

More opinion stuff:

I believe that the RX/Formula stuff is nothing more than a marketing ploy, to force a proprietary product. They did the same thing about (OK, exactly) 10 years ago with the Axis riser and limb coupling system, which used a thumb screw instead of a dovetail. The only difference was that to convert an ILF limb to an Axis limb, or vice versa, meant changing ONE busing, which Hoyt supplied with their limbs/risers. Was the Axis system "better" than the ILF system? Some people still think so, but is basically dead. Some people even converted the Axis riser to accept std ILF dovetails (and Hoyt sold the conversion parts too ...) Converting the RX system might take a little more work.

Viper1 out.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Then what about the Hoyt Horizon riser. It is comparably priced and I believe uses the ILF design. And what limbs would be good, excel? Since I'm new I feel no need to go for big #'s. #24-#28's? History of shoulder impingement from band directing and a #50 bow made it flare up on my unconditioned for archery shoulders.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bill - 

I haven't played with the Horizon yet, but since it seems to be basically a longer version of the Excel, it should be fine. The determining factor would be your draw length. For TARGET: Up to 29", the Horizon + medium limbs "might" be a better choice. If you're over 29", start thinking about long limbs. 28" or less, the 23" Excel + medium limbs is fine. Let me know what you're DL is and we can discuss options and narrow it down a bit.

As for which limbs, for a first pass, KAP T-Rex, Samick Privilege or Sebastian Flute limbs under $100 will work. 

Regarding your shoulders. Form is going to be paramount. Even before getting a bow, picking up a light stretch band and miming the shot sequence might be a good idea and you can do that anywhere.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

bill I bought a set of Samick limbs for my Excel when I broke my elbow that made the bow 24#. I paid $89 for them and I can't believe the quality and smoothness of those limbs. I would go with the ILF compatible riser which ever one you choose because of the options in limbs. You can pay $600 for ILF limbs or $89 that is the beauty of the system.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sounds like the Horizon with the less expensive limbs at about #24's. I'm already working with stretch bands and have my first appointment with a sports physical therapist Monday afternoon.


----------



## Artist (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Viper, I wish I would have found this forum when I was doing research on recurves. Thanks for all of the info. I found that the person helping me at the archery shop I ordered the Formula Excel from, gave me some erroneous information. He told be that the Formula would take any of the ILF limbs. I questioned it at the time based on what I had read but, he assured me that they would. I could see by looking at the photos of the limbs that the ILF limbs would not fit the Formulas. It's really not a problem for me since it wasn't that much more money and I will probably move up to something else later on. However, I will have to be careful and do the research before I walk back into any archery shop for anything. I've found that there seems to be some confusion with whether the formula bows are ILF compatible and apparently it includes some of the dealerships.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Artist -

I know the feeling. Most shops are compound oriented, since there's more of them, and the higher price tag, usually means higher profits. The shop owners have to eat too, ya know. The Formula will certainly shoot, so it not a bad thing, as I said above it can be limiting depending on what you want to do down the road.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

bilbowbone said:


> Then what about the Hoyt Horizon riser. It is comparably priced and I believe uses the ILF design.


Not that this would be important to you, but the Horizon (compared to the Excel) has a limb alignment system and an extended clicker plate.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I am happy to report that I finally got to visit Spokane Valley Archery which is the only "real/traditional" archery shop in my area (Spokane) and about 30 miles east of me. He's east of town and I'm west. But he's a total recurve guy and he feels all the info Viper1 has given me is right on the money. Wants me to spend a number of Saturdays shooting some stuff at his facility before I buy anything! And Thanks to Arcus as your input guided me towards looking into the finer details of the two bows.


----------



## Artist (Jan 18, 2011)

You are very lucky. I wish I could have shot before I bought. I called half a dozen shops in the Rocky Mountain area and not one of them stocked target recurves. As Viper said, most shops carry hunting equipment. I can't blame them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

bill -

Sounds like you're all set, very cool! The fact that he wants to shoot a few bow FOR A WHILE, rather than just draw a few back, or take a few shots speaks volumes.

Artist -

Don't sweat it, you're getting s good shooting bow. As long as the weight is comfy for you, you are good to go. If you really get into this stuff, it won't be your last bow - that's for sure!

Viper1 out.


----------



## drstrangelove (Apr 21, 2011)

Can aniyone confirm that the slimline Formula wood grips will fit an Excel? Thanks, Doc


----------



## dpointon8574 (Jan 8, 2016)

anyone have one for sale??


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

d - 

Have you looked in the FITA Classifieds, upstairs and eBay, yes, eBay?

Viper1 out.


----------

